# Plans for my first build/s



## NapierDeltic (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, I am looking for plans/ideea for my first builds. 
My targets for the moment are rather utilitary engines -though I'm not intending yet to use them in any project. They should be small capacity 4 stroke singles - side valves/ OHV and OHC, also have in mind a boxer twin of same type and maybe a V-twin. I'm looking for free plans. Already spotted ETW Whippet, Vega 30/ ETW Kiwi Mk2, Hawk 40/ Nemett  Ne15S / Beko 2. For Ne15S or alike belt driven OHC I haven't found yet clear plans. They should be rather stock material builds as casting would be  a steep start. 
Please give me your opinion about models mentioned, ease of build, alternatives...


----------



## coulsea (Dec 16, 2020)

Model IC Engines (john-tom.com)  3rd one on this page is the webster, lots of builds on this forum.
not free but not expensive, the red farm engine gives lots of options UpshurEngineWorks - rocketr.net


----------



## NapierDeltic (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you for your answer, UpshurEngineWorks - rocketr.net  looks very appealing.


----------

